# Waiting for my royalty checks



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Yup, I expect to see royalty checks start rolling in soon. I have a new invention and hope no one steals it from me before I get it registered.
I'll tell you guys cause I KNOW that no one on the forum would try to steal my idea from me.
I first time we took our new Motor Home to the beach on the Gulf Of Mexico. (anyone that has ever been to the beach on the Gulf of Mexico can attest to the winds that blow in off the gulf).
Well , when I attempted to put my canopy out, the wind grabbed it and tried to tear it off the vehicle. It was all I could do to get it safely rolled back up.
Well, since I am a carpenter and am always thinking of other ways to do some thing. I came up with an idea.
I gathered several bungie straps from my shop and loaded 3 one gallon plastic jugs of water in the camper, and headed for the beach.
I had Sandra out there holding the canopy down as I got my stuff ready and by hooking three straps to each outside corner of the canopy, and one set in the middle and attaching a one gallon water bottle to the ends of the bungies. The canopy bounced and bowed up but stayed right where it was suppose to.
I did see other beach goers looking over at us and I am sure that some of the more unscrupulous ones will attempt to steal my invention, but since you guys are the only ones that I have shared the particulars of how I set this up. They will not be able to duplicate my idea.

So mums the word until I get those royalty check rolling in.

David


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

No pics ? Your secrets safe with us David


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Something like this?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Which color bungie cords did you use, were the plastic jugs previously used - and for what, and was it salt or fresh water. Just for the legal stuff when WE file for the patent.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

David please be careful with bungee straps, they are a major contributor to eye injuries here. 

And I won’t tell anyone.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

honesttjohn said:


> Which color bungie cords did you use, were the plastic jugs previously used - and for what, and was it salt or fresh water. Just for the legal stuff when WE file for the patent.


Yellow, no, fresh.

David


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

DesertRatTom said:


> Something like this?


You are not trying to steal my idea are you Tom?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Just dig up some sand and fill 5 gallon buckets!:surprise::grin:


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Great line and all should hold until the breeze really picks up. At the local Farmer's market here most use 5 gallon bucket filled with concrete. Tough for the beach however.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Great invention, David, should sell like hot-cakes!

Reminds me of a time when I was in the awning business... A good customer (Rabba) calls that we have to go to downtown Toronto. We reply "You know it's Friday afternoon, Jack!?!?!?" He had two roll-out awnings, both had the arms broken off at the shoulders. They were near fully rolled out and it was very windy. So there's about ten foot fabric flapping around with about twelve feet of aluminum extrusion attached to each corner, bashing around on the sidewalks and streets. Lucky nobody got hurt or vehicles damaged. Not even a store window was broken.

We managed to roll them up some and tied them up to their shafts until Monday when we return with some parts. :O

I don't think that even your invention could have kept those babies under control, David.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

We use 5 gallon buckets with lids. We fill each bucket with 5 gallons of water (40 lbs each), and tie one bucket to the top of each canope leg, so each bucket sits on the ground next to the canope leg with the rope connected between the bucket handle and the top of the canope leg frame. We have had our canope and water filled buckets move around some, but it never flies off and the wind gusts have been as high as about 50-60 mph. We have been doing this for well over 20 years, and we aren't the only ones doing this, so I doubt you can legally claim any royalties for the idea as I began doing it by the suggestion of several other canope owners We use water for the weight and haul the buckets empty and get filled at the location. They get dumped out and stacked when packing back up for the trip home.

Charley


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

SO, no checks??


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Sorry, David, it was a good idea anyway, don't give up, try another idea.

Herb


----------

